# Breeding cups and waters



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I bought these nest fronts that are 12 by 24 from foys.com but i need some help finding some cups that i can hang on the outside for food and water. For now i have the cups on the inside and i tied them to the nest front with wire to keep them from spilling but they take up too much space. Does anyone have any idea where i can buy some that i can hang on the outside or any other ideas that would be great. I attached a few photos to show my current setup.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

You can buy cups that can hang outside the nest front on most of the pigeon supply sites. check this one out. Most of the cups in this site has wire that you can bend back to latch to you nest front.

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-loft-crocks.html


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

birdkeeper said:


> You can buy cups that can hang outside the nest front on most of the pigeon supply sites. check this one out. Most of the cups in this site has wire that you can bend back to latch to you nest front.
> 
> http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-loft-crocks.html



I was looking at that the Belgian Plastic Widowhood Cups and do i just bend the metal over the front of the nest box? Is that strong enough to hold food?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

The little plastic cups you buy yogurt in work really well. Just punch two holes and fasten with a zip.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, those metal are strong enough to hold the cups with feed or water in it but flexible enough so you can bend them.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

raftree, I like the idea of using yogurt cups and zip tying them but it would be hard to clean them up because you have to constantly cut the zip tie and refastened again but cool idea.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Local pet stores (even the grocery stores) have bird cage food & water containers. Might find something there that'll work for you. You can make a simple hook out of some wire.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok..all you need is a small ceramic croc, that holds 4 or 5 ounces of feed in there.. the drinker can be left in the loft for the whole flock.. elevated if possible... it only takes a sec to get a drink of water so it is not needed in the nest box..unless your locking someone in there. so go to the dollar store or thrift store, or pet store and see what you can find in the way of ceramic crocs... The whole point of having individual feed dishes in the nest box is so the hen only has to get up for a few to eat..and when the squabs are getting older they learn to eat from the parent birds.. it makes it much easier.. the ones I use are from left over pic pots.. they are clay crocs that had mineral stones for the birds to pick at.. here is a small picture of them.. they sell them at the pigeons supply sites.. and then when they are empty they make great feeding dishes for the nest boxes...
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catimages/Natural-PickPot.jpg


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Problem solved thanks for the help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

birdkeeper said:


> You can buy cups that can hang outside the nest front on most of the pigeon supply sites. check this one out. Most of the cups in this site has wire that you can bend back to latch to you nest front.
> 
> http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-loft-crocks.html


Those work great. Jedd's has them, and with detachable covers. I use them in the boxes.

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Equipment->>-Feeders-&-Founts-cln-Cup,-Wall-Mount/Categories.bok


----------

